# Can ABT's be prepped early?



## sadler850 (Jul 14, 2017)

I am having a party and would like to prep the ABT's early(the night before). is that ok to do or will it affect the quality?


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jul 14, 2017)

that will be fine...  if you can stack them on a rack in a pan that would be better...  keeps them up out of any water/juices ...


----------



## pete mazz (Jul 15, 2017)

I freeze them and put them on frozen. That gives more time for the bacon to crisp and the filling doesn't ooze out.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 15, 2017)

Pete Mazz said:


> I freeze them and put them on frozen. That *gives more time for the bacon to crisp and the filling doesn't ooze out.*


Never thought of that...Points for gettin' Crisp Bacon...JJ


----------

